#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Помогите, пожалуйста, идентифицировать изображение

## Тензин Таши

Spasibo

----------


## Маша_ла

Похоже на одинокого Хеваджру, по крайней мере лица и кол-во рук совпадают, но я могу ошибаться - шибко ног много, вроде должно быть 4 и на голове много всего не понятного.. Но я не знаток этой тантры.. Спросите на е-сангхе, там все же больше опытных людей  :Smilie:

----------

Тензин Таши (15.10.2009)

----------


## Legba

Очень похоже на Хеваджру.
А дополнительные головы в волосах - мстится мне, это защитный круг - дакини Какасья, Улукасья, Шванасья и Шукарасья по сторонам и Кхандарохи в зените и надире.

----------

Маша_ла (14.10.2009), Тензин Таши (15.10.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Да, и тут у изображения в правых руках разные объекты, а в левых только чаши из черепов. И на голове у него не то, что обычно бывает  :Smilie: 

Не, я правда лох, извините  :Smilie:

----------

Тензин Таши (15.10.2009)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Да, и тут у изображения в правых руках разные объекты, а в левых только чаши из черепов. И на голове у него не то, что обычно бывает 
> 
> Не, я правда лох, извините


Vot i menya smutili pravye ruki... Esli b ne oni to Hevajra. 


Spasibo za pomosh'

----------


## Вангчен

это бонское проявление..

----------

Aleksey L. (22.11.2009), Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

В правых руках сердце, во всех.
И центральный зеленый, значит, кармовое семейство, надо полагать.
А на обороте ничего не написано? на цагли часто пишут.

----------

Тензин Таши (27.11.2009)

----------


## Denli

> Но я не знаток этой тантры.. Спросите на е-сангхе, там все же больше опытных людей


Что-то е-сангха уже месяц как мертвая. Или переехала куда, а я и не заметил?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Это бонское божество

----------

Тензин Таши (27.11.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

спрошу у друга бонпосца, может он у Лопона спросит

----------

Тензин Таши (27.11.2009)

----------

